# Everyone posting on this forum please read



## Chickadee

Due to the number of younger members whose first fish is a betta this forum does tend to attract a lot of younger members. So I will ask all of you to please be aware of the forum rules to protect our younger members and keep our forum "kid friendly". The topic of this forum is Betta subjects so please let's keep our posts on topic to fish and try to keep the wording so that the younger members are not compromised. Rule #1 on the following says it all.

AquariumForum.com Rules

Thank you so much for your attention.

Rose


----------



## JIM

*Thank you Rose for that reminder, and let me add Admins position on this subject. This forum demands child, and family friendly conversations. In this day and age of computer access by almost anyone, we have to conduct ourselves accordingly. I realize that sometimes folks dont understand that concept. So as much as i hate to be the bad guy. This is the bottom line. If Any Member chooses to post in a manner that would intentionally offend any member, if brought to my attention, will be warned once and then removed from this forum. Opinions if stated properly do not have to be offensive. Just stop and think how a statement might sound before you push that post button, or who might be reading it. Thank everyone for helping make our site Family friendly.  *


----------



## cottoncandy946

Thanks Rose for reminding everyone about that!!! It really helps!


----------

